

Call to cancel Comcast service descends into desperate, hysterical fireworks - jusben1369
http://arstechnica.com/business/2014/07/call-to-cancel-comcast-service-descends-into-desperate-hysterical-fireworks/

======
ASquare
Wow. Just wow

